# South Bend 9B lathe question



## This Old Lathe (Feb 8, 2017)

I recently purchased a SB lathe that was manufactured as a '9C' and then upgraded at some point to a '9B'. It appears to be 1933-ish vintage based on the serial number and I ordered a serial number record from SB.

My question is - I noticed that the nut holding the stud gear was missing and then noticed that the stud gear is only half meshed with the mating gear on the banjo. By 'half meshed' I mean that the planar alignment of the gears is not complete. Judging by the location of the journal for the stud gear, it never would fully engage the mating gear. While the loads on these gears is not tremendous, it seems odd. Am I missing something here or is this just the way it was designed for some reason? 

Thanks!


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Feb 8, 2017)

Iam a novice with gearing on older machines, however with my Dalton the gears on the banjo are adjustable.  If so,  maybe just slide the gear up the slot to mesh better with the stud gear...

Glenn


----------



## This Old Lathe (Feb 8, 2017)

Glenn Brooks said:


> Iam a novice with gearing on older machines, however with my Dalton the gears on the banjo are adjustable.  If so,  maybe just slide the gear up the slot to mesh better with the stud gear...
> 
> Glenn


I wasn't clear on the partial meshing. It is not the gear center to gear center meshing, it is the gear width to gear width that is only partially meshed. Thanks though!


----------



## brino (Feb 8, 2017)

Hello, and Welcome to the group!

Yep these little misunderstandings are why pictures are so useful.

I have a 1937 or 38 Southbend 9 (catalog number 409R).
If you show me yours, I'll show you mine...........stud gear that is. 

If you haven't found it we have a bunch of Southbend documents here:
http://hobby-machinist.com/resources/categories/south-bend.34/
There should be some exploded views showing where all the parts are supposed to be.

If you cannot find what you need, post back with a catalog/model number and I'll see if I have it in my stash.

-brino


----------



## This Old Lathe (Feb 8, 2017)

Good point, here's a pic .... Thanks for the info!


----------



## woodchucker (Feb 8, 2017)

This Old Lathe said:


> Good point, here's a pic .... Thanks for the info!



Your head is not lined up correctly. It's slid to your tail stock.
Loosen your head up, and slide it back toward the end of the lathe.   Test with your banjo and gears back on. then tighten down once aligned correctly.


----------



## This Old Lathe (Feb 8, 2017)

woochucker said:


> Your head is not lined up correctly. It's slid to your tail stock.
> Loosen your head up, and slide it back toward the end of the lathe.   Test with your banjo and gears back on. then tighten down once aligned correctly.



Eureka! Methinks you are correct! Now why didn't I think of that? Thank you very much, you guys are great!


----------



## brino (Feb 8, 2017)

It's the first time I have heard "Thanks" from someone being told their head isn't on right! 

-brino


----------



## woodchucker (Feb 9, 2017)

Brino, it took me a minute to figure out what you were saying.  Yea, that's funny that my post was a perfect joke... (unintended of course)
I was laughing so hard once I figured out what I said ...


----------



## joebiplane (Mar 2, 2017)

See how Smart our members are !    now send in a donation  ....  
God bless our membership (  even us dumb members are super friendly)


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Mar 3, 2017)

Indeed!  Great thread and replies.  Plus, Actually a good tip to remember!


----------

